# Saturday Fork Fever....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey Folks!

I thought you may want to help me doing baby-sitting next saturday while I work on your forks.

PM me for details.

So far, I have on the list to Rito (long due), Rzoz, Gambox and Aids (yeah, the good ole kiwi is still alive and kicking). Mada?

Please let me know so I can do no other plans. So far I've tools for Zoke (except for 32mm AM style footnuts), Fox '04 and older (I need a socket for '05 and newer Fox), and I think I can get away with Manitou, Magura and RS with what I have. 

If you can't get there, maybe you can drop the fork thurday or friday night and pick it up on saturday or any other day (by night, after I hit home).

Yeah... it's FREE... I have 5wt and 10wt oil. Any other grades ABOVE 10wt or BELOW 5wt, please bring your own. As for 7.5wt (Marzocchi) we can sort it out.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Me sorprende tu capacidad de hacer mecánica de bicis mientras cuidas a MiniWarp cuando yo no soy capaz de ajustar un tornillo y preparar una Maruchan


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Please let me know so I can do no other plans. So far I've tools for Zoke (except for 32mm AM style footnuts)


I have two of those.. and one has your name on it

What time are you planing to do it, I am in a mood of riding saturday morning and maybe I can be at your place afterwards with the Z1... and maybe with the 66 as well (not sure if it is about time to change the oil though.. and i need a cassette remover tool.. which I am sure you have).

so going back to topic, any prefered time??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Me sorprende tu capacidad de hacer mecánica de bicis mientras cuidas a MiniWarp cuando yo no soy capaz de ajustar un tornillo y preparar una Maruchan


 solo agrega agua y metela al micro.... de los tornillos no se, me dan miedo los desarmadores :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I have two of those.. and one has your name on it
> 
> What time are you planing to do it, I am in a mood of riding saturday morning and maybe I can be at your place afterwards with the Z1... and maybe with the 66 as well (not sure if it is about time to change the oil though.. and i need a cassette remover tool.. which I am sure you have).
> 
> so going back to topic, any prefered time??


Yeah... around noon would be perfect. I have to scramble around 6 in the afternoon to pick my wife when her english lessons ends.

Yes... I have the cassette remover and never is too soon to change the oil on a Marzocchi. From factory the parts are very dirty and it's recommendable to change oil in a short while after you buy it.

How about oil levels? Are they feeling good? No bottoming, using all travel, ETA working, etc?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Me sorprende tu capacidad de hacer mecánica de bicis mientras cuidas a MiniWarp cuando yo no soy capaz de ajustar un tornillo y preparar una Maruchan


Aprovecho cuando toma su siesta o cuando esta tranquilo. Cuando esta inquieto (90% del tiempo) no puedo hacer absolutamente nada, porque le gusta "ayudarme" a repara cualquier cosa.

Aceite y bebes no son una buena combinacion... :nono:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yeah... around noon would be perfect. I have to scramble around 6 in the afternoon to pick my wife when her english lessons ends.
> 
> Yes... I have the cassette remover and never is too soon to change the oil on a Marzocchi. From factory the parts are very dirty and it's recommendable to change oil in a short while after you buy it.
> 
> How about oil levels? Are they feeling good? No bottoming, using all travel, ETA working, etc?


I used ritopcs 66 on sunday and it was heaven. :aureola: I cant imagine that it could feel better with an oil change or something :eekster:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Warp said:


> Aceite y bebes no son una buena combinacion... :nono:


How `bout poopoo and powdercoat?
I wish I were closer- I just put a new (new to me) Marzocchi on mine and it seems to be set up for someone a lot bigger. The only other fork I`ve had was the old Judy with just one adjustment and that one didn`t do anything! Either I have to try to figure out the instructions or ... maybe you can FEDEX me the Chamaco and I`ll send the fork!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> How `bout poopoo and powdercoat?
> I wish I were closer- I just put a new (new to me) Marzocchi on mine and it seems to be set up for someone a lot bigger. The only other fork I`ve had was the old Judy with just one adjustment and that one didn`t do anything! Either I have to try to figure out the instructions or ... maybe you can FEDEX me the Chamaco and I`ll send the fork!


Send the fork in, if you want to... but which fork is it? It looks like you just need to drain out some oil. Easy task.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp, sounds interesting, but will you be able to sevice 5 forks during a 2 hour nap????? Or will you do some "midnite" wrenching?

Thanks

Mada


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp, sounds interesting, but will you be able to sevice 5 forks during a 2 hour nap????? Or will you do some "midnite" wrenching?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mada


This is where this paragraph on post number one of this very same thread comes in....

"I thought you may want to help me doing baby-sitting next saturday while I work on your forks."

Of course, if you don't want to help me take care of my kid, it'll take more time... I'll do it just the same, though. I'll be happy to help.

And so far, I have confirmation of 3 forks as much. 1 from Rito, 1 from Gambox and one from Aids. Aids is confirmed to hit home, so he can help me with the kid. If anyone of you guys show up, that'd help.

Yours may be 4th...

OTOH... You have a valid point. Maybe I should put a cap or 4 forks this weekend and schedule more for the next. I always babysit on saturdays.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I have two of those.. and one has your name on it
> 
> What time are you planing to do it, I am in a mood of riding saturday morning and maybe I can be at your place afterwards with the Z1... and maybe with the 66 as well (not sure if it is about time to change the oil though.. and i need a cassette remover tool.. which I am sure you have).
> 
> so going back to topic, any prefered time??


Ill take you your gloves ritopc. I ended up buying the troy lee ones in yelow:









They are really well made, but they are fugly . They kinda look like part of the America uniform....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Warp said:


> Send the fork in, if you want to... but which fork is it? It looks like you just need to drain out some oil. Easy task.


Just kidding, Warp. I hope you haven`t boxed up Mini W yet.
I would appreciate advice, though, since it sounds like you know those forks pretty well. I have `04 Marathon SL and a manual that doesn`t explain much. Also, I have almost no experience with other forks, so I`m not sure what they`re supposed to feel like. Do they all have oil? The only place I can see where there could be oil ports are the bolt heads on the bottom of each leg. The manual says something about a rebound adjustment in that location, but the picture in the book doesn`t look like mine. I tried to unscrew the bolts just to see what`s in there and they just keep turning, so I tightened them up again. According to the book, I have ECC5 and positive air on top of the right leg and pos air and neg air on top ofthe left leg. I just put 32PSI in all three of those and it seems to do the job, but maybe it`s capable of doing it a lot better- I don`t know. So far I haven`t bottomed it out, but I`ve only had it on easy trails since I put the fork on. I wanted to take it out for a good workout, but the weather is lousy- very windy and it looks like rain.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*is 1.30 pm ok?*

Ok Warp, i'll try to hit your place around 1.00-1.30 pm if that is ok with you. The fork will be on the bike though as i'll be coming from a morning ride.

As 545 mentioned, so far so good. The frok is super plush and almost impossible to bottom out. On my current settings I am using "only" 160mm of its travel (hellya that "only 160" sounded sweet), and still keeping it quite plush. I have heard the first oil change makes wonders.



545cu4ch said:


> Ill take you your gloves ritopc. I ended up buying the troy lee ones in yelow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry about the gloves, you can give them to me on saturday; I wiill be sessioning the 4x track learning/improving my pumping technique if you wanna come. Or on sunday at the regular time; I am doing the long loop starting at 8.30 am and then some shuttles and 4x runs. On Sunday I'll probably be on SNT until 3.00 pm or so.

Any takers for a long ride early in the morning or some sessioning in the early afternoon on Sunday?

545 btw, those gloves are sweet. I like the colour combination; sometimes I do like the trendy/weird stuff though.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Ill take you your gloves ritopc. I ended up buying the troy lee ones in yelow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh oh oh... now I remeber where I saw those gloves. JOOOOOORGE CAAAAAAAMPOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Ok Warp, i'll try to hit your place around 1.00-1.30 pm if that is ok with you. The fork will be on the bike though as i'll be coming from a morning ride.


Perfect!!!

It's cool for me. Aids is hitting home around 3 or something alike, so I'll have plenty of time to work on yours.

Gambox is dropping his tonight or tomorrow, he's not going my place as he has to attend his shop.

So... that makes it three forks.

Gambox
Aids
Rito

I have room (and oil) for one more... Anyone?

Next weekend we'll have my parents in law for visitors, so I'll be not able to wrench.

EDIT... Nevermind the ride, if you're sessioning, I'll be not able to go back home until you finish... that's too late for wife's plans.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Ill take you your gloves ritopc. I ended up buying the troy lee ones in yelow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAJAJA !!! si! con el "Chort", Jersey,calcetas, y esos guantes arriba de tu bici turbo del américa... seria genial!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

10:25 AM

Gambox dropped his MX Comp last night and now it-s ready to go with nice clean oil. Levels set at 45mm from top of crown on both legs.

His oil was dirty, but there was no crud in his fork, fortunately. His oil levels were way too high which prevented him from using full travel.

I found a way to undo the foot nut on the SSV side. I simply put 40PSI of pressure in that leg and the foot nut came off like butta!

I'll just wait for Rito and Aids. Mini has behaved nicely.

Next!!!!!...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

17:20 PM

Rito just left around 5 o'clock.

He brought in a 66RC2X (what a thing of beauty that fork is!!!) and a Z1FR2.
The 66 was just oil change, while the Z1 had to be completely disassembled. Fortunately, seals and bushings were in good shape, but the oil was blacker than crude oil. 

That makes it three Zokes in just one afternoon. Nice.

But I'm afraid that I will not see Rito again for a fork service as he learnt enough to do it by himself.

Aids did not show up. I'll keep that manitou for the next "Saturday Fork Fever".

PS... I may have an HSCV cartridge at my reach to try out on the AM1... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Muchas gracias señor Warp :thumbsup: , solo que me quedé con las ganas de probarla ya que ibamos a ir a el Chico Hidalgo y todos se rajaron a la mera hora, asi que mejor me fuí a Chiluquita solo y me llevé la GT, para no enlodar la Kona jaja  .
La semana que viene pienzo ir a Valle de Bravo, el que quiera ir sería llegar rodar y regresar el mismo domingo.









saludos... rft:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> 17:20 PM
> 
> Rito just left around 5 o'clock.
> 
> ...


 oh no, warp, you are confused. The blackish colour of the oil was just the way it is supposed to be :nono: . It has to be sound with the colour scheme of the fork.

Seriously, thanks a lot for the help. As i told you today, the fork performance was just awesome :thumbsup:



Warp said:


> That makes it three Zokes in just one afternoon. Nice.
> 
> But I'm afraid that I will not see Rito again for a fork service as he learnt enough to do it by himself.
> 
> ...


yup, we should do that test before i get rid of the fork

Anyways, thanks againg for the fork service lessons.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Anyways, thanks againg for the fork service lessons.


No way... thank to you for the tool and the riding lessons!!!! :thumbsup:

I'll have to budget some armor from now on... odd, now that I'm older I start to be liking to ride a bit more aggro. I'm a chicken now, but I'd like to improve.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> oh no, warp, you are confused. The blackish colour of the oil was just the way it is supposed to be :nono: . It has to be sound with the colour scheme of the fork.
> 
> Seriously, thanks a lot for the help. As i told you today, the fork performance was just awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I heard of a way to make the Z1 better. Its one side HSCV and SSV the other, right? I read that if you put very thin oil on the SSV side, then the HSCV side is doing most of the work, and the fork feels better...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I heard of a way to make the Z1 better. Its one side HSCV and SSV the other, right? I read that if you put very thin oil on the SSV side, then the HSCV side is doing most of the work, and the fork feels better...


No SSV.... confirmed. All in there it's a plunger shaft that drives the spring (very stiff, BTW) and some oil for semi-bath lubrication.

It could be made plusher by going to a higher oil wt in that leg (10-15wt) so the oil remains more time up at the upper bushing/seals.

Where in the hell were you guys yesterday?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gambox said:


> Muchas gracias señor Warp :thumbsup: , solo que me quedé con las ganas de probarla ya que ibamos a ir a el Chico Hidalgo y todos se rajaron a la mera hora, asi que mejor me fuí a Chiluquita solo y me llevé la GT, para no enlodar la Kona jaja  .
> La semana que viene pienzo ir a Valle de Bravo, el que quiera ir sería llegar rodar y regresar el mismo domingo.
> 
> 
> ...


Yo estoy listo..  :rockon: :devil:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> No SSV.... confirmed. All in there it's a plunger shaft that drives the spring (very stiff, BTW) and some oil for semi-bath lubrication.
> 
> It could be made plusher by going to a higher oil wt in that leg (10-15wt) so the oil remains more time up at the upper bushing/seals.
> 
> Where in the hell were you guys yesterday?


You guys went yesterday to SNT????
I usually go on sundays, but this time I couldnt :madman: 
How was the 4x ritopc? I went on saturday and there were some sanjas and mud. It rained heavily on saturday night...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> You guys went yesterday to SNT????


Yeah, Rito kicked my arse bad both up and downhill.

I'm a chicken, but willing to improve.

We were looking for you yesterday, but nothing, zero, nada, niente, nihil, nein.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp why didnt you tell us, I could have gone!

I think I would be in for Valle de Bravo...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp why didnt you tell us, I could have gone!
> 
> I think I would be in for Valle de Bravo...


Oh, it was a saturday's last minute decision.

Rocky Rene and others decided not to ride and I called Roberto, but couldn't find him.

Finally, as I had spent the afternoon with Rito, I decided to bother him and ask if he was up for a ride... and I'm so happy I would have done so!

I have to confess I had a blast. I walked many parts of the DH course, but WTF... I'll try it again. I need to make a couple adjustments to my SB to make the seat go down (many times I had it on my belly, but still wasn't enough) and the bars a bit up. That and a beefier front tyre.

I pin holed a tyre on a landing...

As I've said before on other threads, I'll have to get some armour soon as I intend to ride more often with Rito (and hopefully with you, guys!)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah it would be a very good thing to ride with us, do you plan to ride this weekend or the next?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah it would be a very good thing to ride with us, do you plan to ride this weekend or the next?


Not this "puente" for me... my in-laws will be in town.

But for the next one (Nov-25) I think I'll stick to Rito and Roberto for a ride up there at SNT.

I have to do better. Odd thing is, I think I did better the last time I went there (when the Spread Eagle). But it was mainly dry and I think the ruts were not that deep, but maybe it was just my impression scared as I was.

I want to go back there and try again.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah just lower your seat, grab your balls and stay away from the brakes!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah just lower your seat, grab your balls and stay away from the brakes!!


That's the problem.... seat doesn't go low enough. Ask Rito.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually, there is going to be another 4x race on saturday 25 (if they dont postpone it, like last time ) . Are you planning on going saturday or sunday?
You are right, the ruts are nasty in some sections (especially the part before the spread eagle). Are you going to get a telescopic seatpost or what will you have to do??
Oh btw, I want to go the monday of the puente to try and fix up some sections...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Actually, there is going to be another 4x race on saturday 25 (if they dont postpone it, like last time ) . Are you planning on going saturday or sunday?
> You are right, the ruts are nasty in some sections (especially the part before the spread eagle). Are you going to get a telescopic seatpost or what will you have to do??
> Oh btw, I want to go the monday of the puente to try and fix up some sections...


Sunday definitively... Remember I babysit on saturdays!!

I'm maybe going to get an "Ajusco Specific" cheapo post and maybe put the Stick-E Blue Groove up front while the Rampage shows up. I'll move the bars up a little and maybe stick the AM1 out to 140mm.

I used 125mm yesterday out of 135 or maybe 130... Seems like it's spot on for that usage. And didn't get to use more travel from the rear as I do at Chiluca. However, I "bottomed out" a tyre and pin holed the tube.

Also, Rito told me about a section that's worth repairing and can be "our dirty little secret"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow you used more travel than I did, I usually use around 100 or 110mm. Now you can help me throw Ritopc off a cliff and get a sweet 66 on my Chimpira


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Sunday definitively... Remember I babysit on saturdays!!
> 
> I'm maybe going to get an "Ajusco Specific" cheapo post and maybe put the Stick-E Blue Groove up front while the Rampage shows up. I'll move the bars up a little and maybe stick the AM1 out to 140mm.
> 
> ...


Hmm which section?? Or is it a secret? 
I want to fix La Nueva. The one you probably rode down (La Pana) is fun, but its pretty short.... Its the pretty much the only one being used right now...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Wow you used more travel than I did, I usually use around 100 or 110mm. Now you can help me throw Ritopc off a cliff and get a sweet 66 on my Chimpira


Yeah, but i'm a wuss and you've balls bigger than mine. Period. I'll look not for excuses.

You don't have to kill Rito... he's got a freshly serviced Z1 that he doesn't know what to do with. He seemed to like his 66 so much, if you catch my drift.

Check it out with him. Seals, internals, stanchions, bushings are all inmaculate. It's HSCV with air preload and all that crap. Really sweet. The weight figure is awfully close to my AM1 but with thru axle. It just need a second oil change shortly to get rid of all the crap we couldn't get rid off this time (not much, just being picky), but it's at the top of its game right now.

It would fit your weight just removing the HSCV spring and playing with the preload and oil levels.

Really sweet... seriously.

Sasquatch... we didn't ride that section. Rito just mentioned it and yeah... it's supposed to be secret. Maybe you know it but Rito told me it's seldom used.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well not no be an arse but 545 and me can get some 2006 z1 Sports with SSV, rebound, compression, air preload for 320-350 so, I think its a better choice...


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

¿De qué diámetro es tu poste de asiento, Warp?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well not no be an arse but 545 and me can get some 2006 z1 Sports with SSV, rebound, compression, air preload for 320-350 so, I think its a better choice...


Your call, but this one has HSCV... it MAKES a difference. High-End (HSCV) Vs. Low End.

But whatever floats on your boat. It's your choice and I will not force anything down your throat.

Anteopolis... mi poste es 31.6mm X 330mm. Thomson.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*trying to catch up..*

oh gosh, don't you have other thing to do than posting in the forum:eekster: :eekster:  

I am gonna try to answer some of the questions

1) we didn't not see the 4x track, I rode it on saturday though. You are right, there was a crack/rut in the middle of the track; however I found it wasn't that annoying. It is actually in a place seldom ridden; u are usually at the top of the berm in that section.

2) Count with me for Nov 20th. I am gonna try to convince my friends to join us.

3) the "secret section" I was talking about is the one between the detour to panamericana, and the double beside the tree. You know, the section that takes you to the drop just before the tree with the double... Am I being clear???.. It sucks not knowing the names of the trails.... anyways, that trail has a good 50 meters that are almost imposible to ride, and because of that nobody takes that route anymore. I we could fix that part and keep it like a "secret" it would last a long time. There is one place where I think we could have some kinda ladder, of man-made rocks face (just before the rock garden).

4) Warp, you do need some armor to bust your confidence. I have some crappy shin/knee protections laying around that you can have while you get your own armor :thumbsup: (RF's Rally FR rock, you can barely notice you have them on; expensive but woth every centavo).

5) Warp, you are better seler than I am  . Kids, don't worry about it, I am not desperate in selling the Z1, and looks like you can get better deals than what I am offering. Good for you.

6) I might use the Z1 to build a nice HT... well kinda gettho actually (not the gettho-blade kinda "gettho" though), but with a good fork, frame and wells anything else is just vanity. I took a look at Ducon's after yesterdays ride, and the Amstaff looks like a perfect match for the Z1. Those Ducon's are competitively priced here in Mexico and quality looks quite nice (BTW Warp, the Akita we saw yesterday was indeed a 4x/dj machine as we thought so, not a FR as the guy said)

7)As for your seat tube on the "gettho" blade, It is awefuly long for the Ajusco. Why getting another seat tube when you can just cut that ugly Thomson in half

8) Valle del bravo sounds like a terrific idea. I am all in and we coud rent the van again if we need to. Or we could plan another trip to el Chico. Roberto, give us more details on Valle's accomodations please  .


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Actually, there is going to be another 4x race on saturday 25 (if they dont postpone it, like last time ) . Are you planning on going saturday or sunday?
> You are right, the ruts are nasty in some sections (especially the part before the spread eagle). Are you going to get a telescopic seatpost or what will you have to do??
> Oh btw, I want to go the monday of the puente to try and fix up some sections...


Actually I found the upper section of the downhill (the one you can only ride if you do the longest loop) pretty much ridable. I would say 99.9%. The only section section impossible to ride is the 10-20m's before the Cabraroca detour. Other than that, the trail is really nice, firm, and challenging. There are some other difficult sections but a skilled rider (that is you guys) can find his way.

From my point of view, yesterdays the upper trail was on its best. Challenging but not impossible, and quite fast in some sections.

545, at what time did you went on saturday? I was on the 4x until 11.00 am or so.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We were on the 4x around 12.30


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Actually I found the upper section of the downhill (the one you can only ride if you do the longest loop) pretty much ridable. I would say 99.9%. The only section section impossible to ride is the 10-20m's before the Cabraroca detour. Other than that, the trail is really nice, firm, and challenging. There are some other difficult sections but a skilled rider (that is you guys) can find his way.
> 
> From my point of view, yesterdays the upper trail was on its best. Challenging but not impossible, and quite fast in some sections.
> 
> 545, at what time did you went on saturday? I was on the 4x until 11.00 am or so.


Hmmm, maybe they fixed it? Last time I went it was rideable, but not very fun


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmm, maybe they fixed it? Last time I went it was rideable, but not very fun


Maybe fixed by the rain:skep: . No shows of man intervention in the trail. I am almost sure the current conditions are due to the rain, still pretty fun though (at least for me ).


----------

